# N.I.R.D. (National Institute for Research in Dairying) In Reading - Pic heavy



## J_a_t_33 (Dec 26, 2013)

Went for a great visit at the weekend on the rainy Saturday and went back on Sunny Sunday to finish the exploration.

Lovely site, been derelict since the 80's and the decay is beautiful and there is so much to photograph. Hence all the pics  Some are a tad over edited, sorry I was playing. 

More info and history here: http://www.arborfieldhistory.org.uk/properties_NIRD.htm 


































my fav shot
















































This room is a photographers wet dream...
















































































































Nature fighting back









Thank you for looking


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 27, 2013)

that looks like a place and a half, great photos, thanks for posting


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 27, 2013)

Superb collection of images.


----------



## Pilot (Dec 27, 2013)

This is a superb collection of images - thought proviking too. National Institute for Research into Dairying? So, what, do we know all there is to know now and no further research is being undertaken? Always interesting to see what has contributed to the modern food chain.


----------



## PCWOX (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice one mate. It's a good mooch is this. Didn't see the old plans when I went, so good to see them.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Cheers for the comments guys


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 28, 2014)

This makes me feel a bit sad. Poor old cows. I daren't even think why one of the barns was called 'Thrash House'...and what on earth an 'exciter control' is I don't even know...I mean how excited could a cow get? The words 'bovine' and 'excitement' do not seem to fit together.... Some nice shots of a grim place though, interesting in a gruesome way, to me. My faves are the shot of the weed coming up green and the chair through the smashed wall


----------



## smiler (Jan 28, 2014)

Was it a little damp when you visited? I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 28, 2014)

woodland pixie said:


> This makes me feel a bit sad. Poor old cows. I daren't even think why one of the barns was called 'Thrash House'...and what on earth an 'exciter control' is I don't even know...I mean how excited could a cow get? The words 'bovine' and 'excitement' do not seem to fit together.... Some nice shots of a grim place though, interesting in a gruesome way, to me. My faves are the shot of the weed coming up green and the chair through the smashed wall



Thank you very much for your lovely comment. I know exactly how you feel, my partner and I are both vegan and keen animal activists so this was rather grim explore. 

Smiler, yeah was on the Saturday but we went back on the Sunday and it was nice and sunny 

Cheers again


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Jay, looks like more to see here than at Mehdmenham. Added to my list for when the weather improves.


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow that must have been hard for you Jay. Bordering on vegan here but honey.....eggs... mmmm.... The dairy industry is one of the cruelest imo. The blood spots on the walls really brings the violence of the whole process home. Eating death and dark energy, cause we're bought up to think it's normal  fair play to you, I'd have been too busy crying for my bovine brothers and sisters to take photos


----------



## Potter (Feb 5, 2014)

Great to find something as unusual as this that has been abandoned for so long.
I'm vegetarian. Does make you wonder what when on here.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 13, 2014)

Cheers Potter! Yeah, kinda creepy man.


----------



## Tommy1uk (Feb 14, 2014)

Wow, looks like an amazing place. I love to see the sites where (with a little imagination), you can put yourself In that time.


----------



## hannan (Feb 16, 2014)

Its a good site, but I must explore more of it one day 

Thanks for the report, there are some good locations there


----------

